# FS - shellies



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

These 3 little guys are back for sale.

3x pearly ocellatus - $25 comes w/ shells.

Not sure if they are male or female. 

pm if interested. Thanks.


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for the julies. want them gone.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

are the shellies ocellotus gone?


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

are the julies full grown?


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishman21 said:


> are the julies full grown?


some of them are


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

Those are really neat looking fish. I wish I could take them, but they aren't compatible with my bichirs.

Good luck on the sale. Free bump just because.


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump page.

These 3 little guys are back for sale.

3x pearly ocellatus - $30 comes w/ shells.

Not sure if they are male or female. 

*New* 
5 x Synodontis [email protected]" - $15ea. 

pm if interested. Thanks.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I want the shellies! call me 604-619-7170


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

shellies pending


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

Morning bump.


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

bump price reduced


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

bump page. Prices are obo.


----------



## gsdelcourt (Mar 22, 2012)

I PM'ed you earlier about your petricola I am interested


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

bump. Price dropped.


----------

